# where to install my power wire



## rb240sx (May 3, 2004)

I have a 89' h/b & I want to install an amplifier but there is no hole in the firewall into the car....Do I have to drill a hole or is there anything else I can do... All help is appreciated!


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

When I had my 89 hatch I just drilled a hole, but it wasn't visible at all.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

rb240sx said:


> I have a 89' h/b & I want to install an amplifier but there is no hole in the firewall into the car....Do I have to drill a hole or is there anything else I can do... All help is appreciated!


Try to locate an existing wire that is already going into your firewall (there must be one, look harder) If not then drill one and make sure to utilize a grommet to protect your power wire. What gauge are you using?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Usually the hood release goes through the firewall, try tracing the wire


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

check the wheel wells...Nissan likes to put holes there


----------

